# Painting natural wood windows



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

get a husband with taste or live with it. Typically you either paint or stain, but not mix styles in the same rooms.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

paint both in the same color. it does not give a good impression to have 2 different door colors in the same room.

Dana


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

lauries said:


> Help, my husband wants to paint the wood trim inside the anderson windows and trim around windows but leave the wood natural on anderson french doors and sliders natural. I think they all should be the same. Left the natural color. Also in a very small bathroom space he painted one door white and left the other natural wood any suggestions?


 
I would paint the bath room, but leave everything pine... wood stained will give your home a richer or more natural look.... good luck...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We painted everything except the actual window frames
Wife's preference & I like it too


----------



## swaterbenny (Jan 22, 2009)

> We painted everything except the actual window frames
> Wife's preference & I like it too


Could I see a picture of this please? Thanks,Ben


----------

